# VW eos satellite id number



## kimahski (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I just purchased a 2007 vw eos. Love the car. I am trying to figure out the satellite ID number on the originally installed radio system. does anyone know where I can or how I can locate it. 
thanks,
kim


----------



## brianhmayo (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: VW eos satellite id number (kimahski)*

I just bought one myself (2007 Volkswagen Eos Base 2.0T) and am looking for the same answer. While I have not had a chance to try it yet, I read on the Internet that you can turn the Sat Radio into channel 0 and it will give the id number.
I can try in the morning and update this with the result.
--------
I tried today and you can get the SID by selecting the category of all and tuning into channel 0000. It will scroll the text of SID: in large font and show the SID number in the middle left in smaller font.










_Modified by brianhmayo at 4:37 PM 10-19-2009_


----------

